# NANJING | Yangzi Science and Technology Innovation Center | 150m | 492ft | 34 fl | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Jiangbei New Area



扬子科创中心三期项目规划许可变更批前公示












by nevins


----------

